# Hotel choice in HK



## emilysears (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm due to visit HK for the first time next month (10th-15th May). Looking for a hotel in a lively part of Hong Kong where I can get a sense of the city in safety. My budget is HK 500 a night, which I guess rules out all of the five star hotels - at least it does on the website I'm looking at (forum rules mean I can't post it) where it seems I am looking at 4 star rooms. I'm fine with 4 star. 

I don't mind staying Kowloon side (if its safe) but I do have to get to the island each day. Suggestions appreciated.

E.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

emilysears said:


> I'm due to visit HK for the first time next month (10th-15th May). Looking for a hotel in a lively part of Hong Kong where I can get a sense of the city in safety. My budget is HK 500 a night, which I guess rules out all of the five star hotels - at least it does on the website I'm looking at (forum rules mean I can't post it) where it seems I am looking at 4 star rooms. I'm fine with 4 star.
> 
> I don't mind staying Kowloon side (if its safe) but I do have to get to the island each day. Suggestions appreciated.
> 
> E.


All of Hong Kong is safe and getting to the island is easy by mtr or star ferry. Check out the Royal Pacific on Canton road or the Park hotel on Glouster road both are close to MTR and ferry


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

HK 500 a night? wow thats very low.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

he's right, even the YMCA will be asking HK$1,000. Having said that,it's the best YMCA I have ever seen.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

there are some nice hotels in Hong Kong, i like the ones on the beach which you will need to take a ferry to get to


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

i love the Prudential in TST, 2 floors, 2 lcd tvs and a balcony with a circular staur case


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*hotels in HK*



JWilliamson said:


> i love the Prudential in TST, 2 floors, 2 lcd tvs and a balcony with a circular stair case


Sorry for the bad grammer, i meant stair case


----------



## justine (Jun 18, 2010)

THe BEST by far is YWCA hotel(Garden View International HOuse) at 3 Macdonnell Road - it's located on the main Hong Kong Island, above the HK Park and located on the Peak - great location. Walkable to Central, Admiralty. And tons of public bus service everywhere. Plus tons of taxis.

It's also VERY VERY safe. And a great running bath on Bowen Road just a little up the hill.

And it's INEXPENSIVE and clean and convenient.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Good Hotels In Hong Kong*



justine said:


> THe BEST by far is YWCA hotel(Garden View International HOuse) at 3 Macdonnell Road - it's located on the main Hong Kong Island, above the HK Park and located on the Peak - great location. Walkable to Central, Admiralty. And tons of public bus service everywhere. Plus tons of taxis.
> 
> It's also VERY VERY safe. And a great running bath on Bowen Road just a little up the hill.
> 
> And it's INEXPENSIVE and clean and convenient.


 that one is nice and yes its located in a ideal place. JW


----------



## capeleonord (Jun 19, 2010)

YWCA hotel and Metro-park Hotel Kowloon...I frequently visit to Hong Kong.These two are my favorite hotels.hope you also like them...


----------



## squarefoot (Jun 29, 2010)

check out serviced apartments?


----------

